# Happy Birthday yeutter



## PB Moderating Team (Nov 2, 2014)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-yeutter (born 1951, Age: 63)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Cymro (Nov 2, 2014)

May your birthday be a harbinger of a blessed year ahead. DV


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Nov 2, 2014)

Happy birthday, Thomas!


----------



## Curt (Nov 2, 2014)

Happy birthday.


----------



## yeutter (Nov 3, 2014)

Many thanks on the birthday greetings. Yesterday we went to our annual family reunion in southern Michigan. We attended a small rural Bible Church near where the reunion was held. If I am still here next year, I will try to find a congregation that stands in the reformation tradition to attend. It was a sunny day and more then 100 of my kinsmen were there. All and all a good start for a new year.


----------



## joejohnston3 (Nov 3, 2014)

So glad you had a wonderful Sunday, Thomas and happy birthday!!


----------



## Gforce9 (Nov 3, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Thomas!


----------



## jambo (Nov 3, 2014)

Happy birthday to you.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Nov 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday!


----------

